# Opinions on Schools in NYC area?



## augie (Feb 2, 2006)

I am 26 and live in the suburbs of NYC. Over the years I have discovered that one of the only things I have any interest in is cooking. I have an Associates from my community college plus a bunch of credits from a SUNY college. None of my education has anything to do with cooking.
I read through the posts on “FCI vs. Peter Kump’s” started by dalilamahimself which was interesting but leaves me with a lot more questions for myself.

I am interested in attending a culinary school. Any opinions on the Culinary Academy of Long Island (recently they opened another in NYC). Any opinions about culinary schools for someone with my profile would be helpful.
Thank you


----------



## laprise (Jan 4, 2006)

Hello Augie,

If I can suggest something, you may want to try to work in a restaurant first... Loving to cook, and cooking for a living is two different things!

Try out for one day for free if you have to, at your local nice restaurant. Make a deal with the head chef, and once you are in, ask lots of questions to everyone... This is going to give you a pretty good idea about what is it like to work as a cook.

It's better to find out that this career is for you or not for you before you spend money and time at school.

good luck and stay in touch if you have other questions.

OH! by the way the school does not make the cook, skills and the right attitude makes for a great cook!:smiles:


----------

